# Update oon BBB



## dave17a (May 30, 2015)

20150528_175524.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Took out after 12 days. Hi mountain. Cured through.













20150528_180551.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Test fry.  Uuum good. no soak right saltiness.













20150529_183825.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Put on WSM at 225 With Pecan and hickory for a 2 hr smoke.













20150528_181326.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Before smoke peppered up one and corn meal on other. Saw somebody on here do that. Looked good.













20150529_200802.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Out at 145 it













20150530_110539.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 30, 2015





Chopped in half and sealed up for freezin. Smokey good


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

Looks good and I'm sure tastes even better


----------

